# Let's see your CO2 reactors!



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Let's put together a thread of what your CO2 reactors look like and possibly the details.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

First one I painted and got it to blend in with the stand.. second one, which is right below it, is just plain 0VC.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

I haven't tried mine yet. I hope it works. Not sure if it will leak or not. It's supposed to allow me to open it for cleaning. It's sealed by compression. I went with a stainless steel barb instead of brass. I'm planning to add something like filter media to block the CO2 bubbles from going down before it dissolves.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Don't have the best picture of it but you can see it behind the Co2 canister. I bought it from NilocG. I'm not really the most DIY of people and it was pretty affordable.

Equipment for 40 gallon Planted Aquarium by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr

Huh. For whatever reason my picture is only posting a link. I knew I wasn't crazy when I asked about this the other day. I guess sometimes it is just buggy.

ETA: I think this should work now. I swear sometimes I think I am getting early onset dementia.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Triport said:


> Don't have the best picture of it but you can see it behind the Co2 canister. I bought it from NilocG. I'm not really the most DIY of people and it was pretty affordable.
> 
> www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23613324238/in/dateposted/
> 
> Huh. For whatever reason my picture is only posting a link. I knew I wasn't crazy when I asked about this the other day. I guess sometimes it is just buggy.


You have to paste the BBCode. You can edit it.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh derp. I confused posting photos with posting videos. Getting old sucks. 

At any rate it looks like Flickr is down at the moment.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing The Dude1, Joshism, and Triport! Joshism is there any particular reason you chose stainless over brass for your barb? 

Also, where did you guys buy your supplies to build it?

Thanks


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Thanks for sharing The Dude1, Joshism, and Triport! Joshism is there any particular reason you chose stainless over brass for your barb?
> 
> Also, where did you guys buy your supplies to build it?
> 
> Thanks


I decided to get SS barbs because I've had to clean clogged bubble counters. I bought my supplies at Home Depot, Lowes, Menards and on eBay. They have similar and also different PVC parts.


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

I use two designs, one with an inline heater built in with the reactor and one without. 

Design for the one with inline heater:

https://flic.kr/p/G3b8Kg

Actual reactor/heater:

https://flic.kr/p/G3b93R

https://flic.kr/p/G3b9gg


The reactor without the heater:

https://flic.kr/p/ZYPiGi

https://flic.kr/p/CSJ8Jy


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Cerges units are lacking in this thread. I must represent!


----------



## paulbert (Jan 22, 2017)

2 inch PVC.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Cerges Reactor with by-pass loop and control valve. Seems to work just fine on my 75g tank.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

From about 5 years ago or longer...since replaced the plastic nipple with brass and turned it into a HOB version but haven't used it in a long time. Might cut it down to a smaller size and bring it back when I set up my new tank. Just not sure I'll have a place to put it since the tank will be on a bookshelf rather than on a tank stand.


----------



## FreshPuff (Oct 31, 2011)

Heres my reactor. Its about 21" tall and I used 2" diameter pvc pipe. i am injecting roughly 8bps of co2 and pumping around 300gph through it.


----------



## agrasyuk (Jan 5, 2018)

Posted in DIY, but I guess can share here as well. 

Made from medical oxigen generator nitrogen scrubber cylinder. houses temperature sensor and has to inflows to mix in the ferts. 
Now plumbed and running. Very quiet after I drained the air.


----------



## phlppt (Feb 1, 2018)

Wip


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Currently building this Cerges reactor with 1-1/2" ports and a 2" center pipe.


----------

